# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: کدنویسی با Stimul Report فراتر از انچه در سایتش دیدید

## parsdarab

در این تاپیک قرار که من آموزش بدم انچه را که خودم یاد گرفته ام.
اگر دوستان سئوالی کردند که من نتونستم پاسخش را بدم دیگه شرمنده :افسرده: .
زبان برنامه نویسی این اموزش VB.NET هست.
ما برای گزارش گیری سه فایل مختلف داریم که می خواهیم انها را با کدنویسی به هم ارتباط دهیم.
یک فایل *exe برنامه مون* و یک فایل *گزارشمون* و یک فایل *بانک اصلاعاتی* مون.

بعد از نصب Stimul Report کد زیر رو در برنامه کپی کنید.

Imports Stimulsoft

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click

Dim strrep As New Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport
strrep.Load("report.mrt")
Dim con As String = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & Environment.CurrentDirectory & "\Database1.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"
strrep.Dictionary.Databases.Add(New Stimulsoft.Report.Dictionary.StiOleDbDatabase("Con  nection", con))
strrep.Dictionary.Variables("var3").Value = TextBox1.Text
strrep.Compile()
strrep.Show()

End Sub
End Class

*کد اول* یک شی از کلاس stimul می سازه.
*کد دوم* فایل گزارش گیری ما رو درون این شی بارگزاری می کنه
فایل گزارش گیری که ما با stimul می سازیم پسوندشون mrt هست.
*کد سوم* کانکشن سترینگه که می خواهد با استفاده از فایل exe ما یک ارتباطی با فایل بانک اطلاعاتی و فایل گزارش گیر برقرار کنه.
*کد چهارم* میاد این کانکشن سترینگ رو روی فایل گزارشمون set می کنه
این کانکشنی که در کد چهارم می بینید یعنی connection باید قبلا در فایل گزارش وجود داشته باشه.
*کد پنجم* یک مقدار رشته ای رو به فایل گزارش می فرسته و درون یک متغیر به نام var3 ذخیره می کنه بعدش ما اگه این متغیرو در هر جای فایل گزارشمون بیندازیم مقداری که ما فرستادیم رو نمایش می ده.
*کد ششم* کامپایک می کنه یعنی هر تنظیماتی که انجام دادیم رو ذخیره می کنه.
*کد هفتم* هم نمایشه.


1.PNG
2.PNG
3.PNG



 دانلود فایل برنامه

----------


## farsoft

سلام
دوست عزیز از آموزش شما متشکرم
ولی عنوان شما خیلی جالب نیست چون این شرکت در سایتش آموزش کامل کد نویسی را قرار داده است
در فایلی که پیوست کرده ام تمام کد نویسی های این ریپورتر را هم به زبان وی بی و هم به زبان سی شارپ می توانید داشته باشید
با تشکر از شما

----------


## parsdarab

یه لحظه جو گیر شدم.
فکر نکم دیگه بشه تغیرش بدی.

----------


## parsdarab

درس بعدی فرستادن شرط به گزارش است.

5.PNG

----------


## s@nb@l

> در این تاپیک قرار که من آموزش بدم انچه را که خودم یاد گرفته ام.
> اگر دوستان سئوالی کردند که من نتونستم پاسخش را بدم دیگه شرمنده.
> زبان برنامه نویسی این اموزش VB.NET هست.
> ما برای گزارش گیری سه فایل مختلف داریم که می خواهیم انها را با کدنویسی به هم ارتباط دهیم.
> یک فایل *exe برنامه مون* و یک فایل *گزارشمون* و یک فایل *بانک اصلاعاتی* مون.
> 
> بعد از نصب Stimul Report کد زیر رو در برنامه کپی کنید.
> 
> Imports Stimulsoft
> ...


سلام

معادل دستورات فوق در #C
StiReport stiRpt = new StiReport();
      stiRpt.Load("stiRDeclaration.mrt");
      stiRpt.Dictionary.Databases.Add(new Stimulsoft.Report.Dictionary.StiOleDbDatabase("Con  nection",strConnectionString));

      stiRpt.Compile();
      stiRpt["Var1"] = txtID.Text;
      stiRpt.Show();
موفق باشید.

----------


## parsdarab

در هنگام ساختن یک Data Source یک متغیر به نام v1 تعریف کرده و مانند شکل زیر بعد مقدار دهی می کنیم
1.PNG

----------


## SokooteShab1

> سلام
> 
> معادل دستورات فوق در #C
> StiReport stiRpt = new StiReport();
> stiRpt.Load("stiRDeclaration.mrt");
> stiRpt.Dictionary.Databases.Add(new Stimulsoft.Report.Dictionary.StiOleDbDatabase("Con nection",strConnectionString));
> 
> stiRpt.Compile();
> stiRpt["Var1"] = txtID.Text;
> ...


سلام دوستان من به این آموزش خیلی نیاز دارم. می خواستم بدونم که stiRDeclaration.mrt چیه؟ 
و "Var1"" از کجا اومده آیا فیلدی از جدوله ؟؟ اگه چند تا جدول داشته باشیم چی؟؟
اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم....

----------


## s@nb@l

سلام
stiRDeclaration.mrt نام گزارشی که ساخته شده ابتدا stiRDeclaration.mrt طراحی و ذخیره می کنیم، توسط کد تو برنامه فراخوانی می کنیم.
var1 اسم متغییری که مقداری رو توسط کد بهش ارسال می کنیم(v1 در پست قبلی).
توضیحات کاملتر تو پستهای بالایی هست...
موفق باشید

----------


## farzad_itc

با سلام مشکل من اینجاست که من دیتا سورس ها رو بصورت دستی و در زمان اجرا به stimulsoft میدم و الان می خوام یکی از این table ها رو باز هم با کد نویسی حذف کنم مثل همون Table1 ی که توی پاسخ شماره #6 گذاشتید.

لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمایید.

با تشکر

----------


## parsdarab

سلام
اول یک سئوال شما با کدنویسی table1 را ایجاد کرده اید یا نه؟
+شما چطوری با کدنویسی این کار را کردید اگه میشه کدتون را بزارین
-خوب دیگه هیچی
+بله
-خیر

----------


## sozanban

میشه بگین دلیل ربط دادن  *exe برنامه مون* و یک فایل *گزارشمون* و یک فایل *بانک اصلاعاتی* مون چیه؟

به نظر من بهتره یک گرید بسازیم و دیتا سورس اونو با ویزارد ست کنیم و هر شرطی داریم اونجا اعمال کنیم بعد دیتا سورس ست شده رو داخل استیمول لود کنیم و از فیلدها استفاده کنیم...کد نویسی هم نمیخواد!

----------


## parsdarab

سلام
فرقش اینه که وقتی از طریق ویزارد دیتاسورس گرید رو ست می کنی مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی رو به صورت ثابت تنظیم میشه و وقتی بخواهی از برنامت ستاپ بگیری و روی سیستم طرف نصب کنی همون مسیر ثابت رو در نظر میگیره
یعنی اگه مسیر نصب برنامت از program files به program files1 تغیر کرد پیغام خطا میده که مسیر بانک پیدا نشد.

اولا اما تو این روش میشه مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی رو در زمان اجرا عوض کرد.
دوما حرفه ای تره.

----------


## zadfathollah

سلام من می خوام روی ستون  منده کالا براساس وزن جمع کند یعنی  بگم کالاهایی که وزنشون 10 را بیا قیمتاشون باهم جمع کن . کسی می دونه کمکم کنه؟

----------

